# Introducing my new boy Zarko Zur Bindenburg aka "Zar"!!



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SO gorgeous!!!!


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Alexis!  I have 2 more photos to add but I don't know how to resize _-I think they're too big- do you know how? 

Vickie


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

View attachment 48962


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Helgie8 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## GSD-Tolkien (Mar 18, 2013)

*Cutie!*

He is soooooo CUTE!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Love him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

devilish looking! LOL!! (gorgeous , of course)


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Handsome boy, love his coat and cute face


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like trouble to me  adorable puppy


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie!

Congrats on your pup! He's going to be a handsome fella!!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Look at those intense eyes! Gorgeous!


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG that is an adorable puppy and picture!!


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone-- you all are so friendly and kind here! 
I'm in love with my new boy! :wub:


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

*Zar is now 13 weeks old!!*

Zar


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

He is seriously good looking!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Good looking puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

wow cutie!


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

What a beautiful pup! Where did you get him?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What a good looking pup and a biggun :wild:


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow good looking puppy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

